

The 15-Inch MacBook Air - noelsequeira
http://parislemon.com/post/13462682469/the-15-inch-air

======
phamilton
He mentions the poor battery life of the 11" to the 13" air, but IIRC a non
sandy bridge 11" is comparable to the sandy bridge 13" as far as battery life
goes.

I was pretty jealous when my friend bought a new sandy bridge 11", but in
retrospect I enjoy the battery life of my C2D ULV.

------
jinushaun
15-in would be nice, but a MBA powerful enough to run Windows in Parallels
would be my dream laptop.

~~~
guan
What are you trying to run in Windows? I have a new 13" MacBook Air and
happily run a lot of different apps (no games though) in Windows inside
Parallels. Ordinary interaction with Windows is fast. Only a few tasks feel
slow, mostly things that would be slow anyway—large scale computation in SAS
and Verilog synthesis.

------
lucian1900
To me, 13" seems the ideal size for a laptop. My Thinkpad E325 seems almost
perfect.

------
BonoboBoner
wow.. probably just me, but I cant believe people go for that size. Using my
11'' inch MBA makes my 15'' MBP feel oversized. I just love having a computer
of the size of an A4 paper sheet.

~~~
Turing_Machine
It's not just you. I intentionally went for the 11" MBA because I want a
portable computer to be...portable. I'd rather have an external monitor,
keyboard, and trackball at home and work, and keep the machine itself as
lightweight and compact as possible.

It does matter a little bit if you're in a hotel or something, but the minor
inconvenience of the smaller screen is outweighed by the savings in bulk and
weight, at least for me. Obviously others have the opposite view. Different
strokes, I guess.

Hmm... there could be a business opportunity for the hotel industry here. How
about offering nice monitors and keyboards as in-room amenities?

